# 2012 New Rules and Regulations in the UAE



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Gulfnews has graciously put together a list of the new rules and regulations affecting the UAE and its residents in 2012.

gulfnews : The new rules in the UAE

My favorite: "ID cards must". and this time, THEY MEAN IT! hahaha 

-md000/Mike


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Correction Regulation for 2012 not 2011,,,


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mukallawi said:


> Correction Regulation for 2012 not 2011,,,


Well, I screwed that up. Still - all talk and no action make a year go by without noticing.

-md000/Mike


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Dont think so!!! they are trying their best, u are being offensive dude...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sorry if you feel that is offensive. The fact of the matter is that the Emirates ID and "deadlines" imposed haven't been enforced/successful. Documented news articles from a nationally run newspaper:

2008 October 21. Deadline for card is 31 December 2008. gulfnews : Identity cards needed by end of the year

2008 December 13. we promise...no extension. gulfnews : No deadline extension for ID card registration

2008 December 28. Well, I guess there is an extension - this time, until March. we promise. gulfnews : ID card registration deadline extended

2009 May 23. Ok guys...quit fooling around...it *is* mandatory. the "deadline"...well..you can still register after that. gulfnews : Expatriates must register for ID card, official says

2009 November 5. OK. We really mean it this time. Deadline is late November. Except residents of Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah.... gulfnews : Ministry sets deadline for identity cards

2010 August 2. Alrighty...the deadline is legally extended to the end of 2010. Let's see if you actually pay attention now. gulfnews : Eida urges summer sign-up for ID card

2010 December 27. "ID registration is not an option" (I didn't make that headline up!!!) gulfnews : ID registration is not an option

2011 April 14. ok..we know why this isn't working - couriers. they are at fault. Now, the post office will deliver them. gulfnews : ID cards to be delivered through post offices

2011 May. Or...maybe it is because the card owners are dead. gulfnews : ID card owners blamed for delivery failure

2011 August. If you don't have one, we'll fine you. gulfnews : Plan to fine residents without national ID card

and on and on and on.......


I like the idea of a national identification card. This is a *really good thing*. I applaud the UAE government for tackling it. Sadly, the implementation has been lacking. I have had my national ID card since 30 December 2008 - I have only used it to show off to my friends back home. Of course, I can't "renew" my national ID. Nope. Since I technically "transferred" from Sharjah to Dubai, they don't allow this. So, I have to go through the whole process again.

At this point, I cannot use my UAE national ID to:

-Identify myself at my bank (thanks HSBC!)
-Use it for my e-gate pass - because the validity times are different
-Register my car - gotta have a copy of that passport and visa
-Hire a nanny/maid - nope. passport and visa too - like 10 photocopies of each.
-Get phone/internet service at home - sorry, Du AND etisalat don't accept the national ID as valid identification for home service
-Lease a home/residence. Nope, have to have that pesky visa and passport copy - in triplicate
-Get water or electricty. SEWA and DEWA both do not recognize the national ID as valid identification. At least DEWA allows you to upload a scanned copy online! (rockin the 1995 technology)
-Most hotels require "manager's approval" to stay - they have to have that passport copy. I had to threaten to call the police at one place because I didn't have my passport - only my national ID. They finally relented - only after I proved that I was a premier member of their hotel chain.

the list goes on......

I'm for government efficiency -> when it is efficient. In this case, the result for end users has been the opposite of efficiency.

one option is to hire a talented business leader to make it happen. Take the case of India: http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/08/ff_indiaid/all/1 The Indian government won't get it right - but remember - they have nearly 150x as many people as the UAE.

-md000/Mike


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Opssssssssss, i am sorry dear, i totally agree with u now, u have the full right to be upset, they are not doin a good job at all, it seems they hired a very lazy with no experience staff lol.

i didnt apply for the national id yet, i know nothing about their procedures, hope they keep extending their deadlines, it will be very grateful 4me !!! hehe....

Regards and sorry again.....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mukallawi said:


> Opssssssssss, i am sorry dear, i totally agree with u now, u have the full right to be upset, they are not doin a good job at all, it seems they hired a very lazy with no experience staff lol.
> 
> i didnt apply for the national id yet, i know nothing about their procedures, hope they keep extending their deadlines, it will be very grateful 4me !!! hehe....
> 
> Regards and sorry again.....


No No...do not misquote me - I didn't say they hired a very lazy with no experience staff. I am pointing out that while the authorities say that the Emirates ID will be required for everyone, this will probably not be the case as evidenced by prior action.

I hope the authorities follow through with their threats, then it will finally teach some expats (and locals) that they are serious. I doubt this will occur though OR they will rescind any fines after the fact (ala speeding fine discounts!).

-md000/Mike


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The sensible approach would have been to tie the Emirates ID card with the visa. When you get your visa, you get the ID card at the same time. When you renew the visa, you renew the ID card along with it. The ID card would then become an extension of your visa, which makes sense. 

The DM is pretty efficient in issuing the visas, so why can't they do the cards too?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw that soon you can just apply and get it online. They are having a 'trial' run with the locals only right now but suppose to be soon opening it up to everyone.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> The sensible approach would have been to tie the Emirates ID card with the visa. When you get your visa, you get the ID card at the same time. When you renew the visa, you renew the ID card along with it. The ID card would then become an extension of your visa, which makes sense.
> 
> The DM is pretty efficient in issuing the visas, so why can't they do the cards too?


If they really were interested in doing it properly and not just creating jobs for locals, they could have had one ID card that contained your visa, labour card, driving license, e-gate and medical insurance as well as your biometrics. 

One swipe on a Government/DEWA computer would bring up all the previously mentioned data, no need for copies of everything, taking your passport everywhere, having a wallet full of cards, etc.

With the money they've already invested in the scheme, including revamping it every couple of months, it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to have something like this, all the systems already exist in one shape or form, and it would mean extra revenue for them because they wouldn't have to threaten people to apply for one, people would willingly go out of their way to get it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I saw that soon you can just apply and get it online. They are having a 'trial' run with the locals only right now but suppose to be soon opening it up to everyone.


You'll still need to go to one of their "take a number and sit for ages despite having an appointment" centres to be manhandled by a grumpy EIDA employee for them to get your finger/thumb/side-of-the-handprints though. Usually they'll send you to the most inconvenient centre too in Rashidiya and you'll then need to go to Karama Post Office to collect it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My visa was just renewed got my passport back today. What else did I receive today? A text message reminding me that my ID expires on 19th January 


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> You'll still need to go to one of their "take a number and sit for ages despite having an appointment" centres to be manhandled by a grumpy EIDA employee for them to get your finger/thumb/side-of-the-handprints though. Usually they'll send you to the most inconvenient centre too in Rashidiya and you'll then need to go to Karama Post Office to collect it.


 
I think then I will just pass and not get it.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I think then I will just pass and not get it.


but you'll be...FINED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </sarcasm>

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it should happen before I escape, I will just go the last ACTUAL day possible, when they really stop giving extensions a few weeks prior.....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate to rehash this article...but I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!

Fines to be waived for many residents still without ID cards - The National

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh...it gets better. Now, if you have a visa that expires in 2012, you don't even need an Emirates ID!

EIDA confirms no deadline for 2012 visas - Emirates 24/7

-md000/Mike


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

When i went to exchange my UK driving licence for my UAE one I was sent to go and apply for an Emirates ID first, because I work in a freezone apparently. I then sat in the typing office for 2 1/2 hours waiting just for the application - i still have to go and get the fingerprints done at some appointment time in Feb!

Also, I had a friend who bought a car and was asked for their emirates ID application number before they could re-register it in their name..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you know that I just called the EIDA to ask about the fines as I have heard numerous reports of people getting fined in Dubai, and they told me that if one's visa is 'new' (issued from September 2011 to December 2011) and is requesting the ID for the first time (my case), I have to pay a penalty of 1,000 dhs on top of the card fees (370dhs) 

Yet people with visas that were issued before September 2011 get exempt form paying the fines???? I don't get it!! Shouldn't the people with the older visas be paying the same fines, or even more, since they have procrastinated it for longer??? Logic nowhere to be found here.

AGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I just called the EIDA to ask about the fines as I have heard numerous reports of people getting fined in Dubai, and they told me that if one's visa is 'new' (issued from September 2011 to December 2011) and is requesting the ID for the first time (my case), I have to pay a penalty of 1,000 dhs on top of the card fees (370dhs)
> 
> Yet people with visas that were issued before September 2011 get exempt form paying the fines???? I don't get it!! Shouldn't the people with the older visas be paying the same fines, or even more, since they have procrastinated it for longer??? Logic nowhere to be found here.
> 
> AGGGGHHHH!!!!


Izz I love you more than you know, but I must give you this:











Sorry. I have no sympathy on this issue. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

md000 said:


> Izz I love you more than you know, but I must give you this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. I'll wait, maybe they will start offering discounts on the fines! 

(not true though, lady on the phone said they will actually increase the fines to 2,000 dhs before May 2012).


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I just called the EIDA to ask about the fines as I have heard numerous reports of people getting fined in Dubai, and they told me that if one's visa is 'new' (issued from September 2011 to December 2011) and is requesting the ID for the first time (my case), I


Someone care to explain how will it work for people getting their residence visa for the first time now (ie: I will arrive in Dubai mid march) ?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ziokendo said:


> Someone care to explain how will it work for people getting their residence visa for the first time now (ie: I will arrive in Dubai mid march) ?


Just ask your company's PRO. If your company doesn't have one, just walk into any government office and start shouting that you want your Emirates ID. 

Or you could go to Emirates Identity Authority and read about the process

-md000/Mike

Note: I am hesitant to put any process related to the Emirates ID here because it changes every few months. In addition, there are new procedures that will be implemented soon. Or so we're told.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

md000 said:


> Just ask your company's PRO. If your company doesn't have one, just walk into any government office and start shouting that you want your Emirates ID.


hahaha



> Note: I am hesitant to put any process related to the Emirates ID here because it changes every few months. In addition, there are new procedures that will be implemented soon. Or so we're told.


Ok, got it ;-)


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I just called the EIDA to ask about the fines as I have heard numerous reports of people getting fined in Dubai, and they told me that if one's visa is 'new' (issued from September 2011 to December 2011) and is requesting the ID for the first time (my case), I have to pay a penalty of 1,000 dhs on top of the card fees (370dhs)
> 
> Yet people with visas that were issued before September 2011 get exempt form paying the fines???? I don't get it!! Shouldn't the people with the older visas be paying the same fines, or even more, since they have procrastinated it for longer??? Logic nowhere to be found here.
> 
> AGGGGHHHH!!!!


..... with so much of contradictory EIDA reports in regards to fines , it will create a hell of confusion ..... I wonder will people (Dubai residents) really get the grace period upto end of May 2012 ,or end up with tons of fines !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What if you never go get one then? I dont see the point of getting one if I have to be charged 1000 dirhams but never will need the card. 

I never got one....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> What if you never go get one then? I dont see the point of getting one if I have to be charged 1000 dirhams but never will need the card.
> 
> I never got one....


yes I must admit that's crossing my mind. The lady on the phone said they 'will start asking for the ID for all government tramits' though


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

you will be compelled to get it ..... helpless circumstances ,u know


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I did hear that the linking of the Emirates ID to the e-gate system will be enacted very soon (obviously what that means is anyone's guess). This would actually be the first real valuable use of the card that I am aware of. We will see if/when it actually starts working


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say 'bravo' when they actually replace the card with the Labour Card


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> I did hear that the linking of the Emirates ID to the e-gate system will be enacted very soon (obviously what that means is anyone's guess). This would actually be the first real valuable use of the card that I am aware of. We will see if/when it actually starts working


This already works. I know a few people that use the card for their e-gate. The problem is that the emirates id (for freezone holders) has a 3-year expiration period while the e-gate has a 2-year expiration period. And, you can't "unattach" the e-gate from the emirates ID. Therefore, you have to renew (and pay in full) your Emirates ID when you have to get a new e-gate.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When they cancel your visa, will they know that you didnt get that card and be charged at that point? That is the only reason I would need to get it personally.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> When they cancel your visa, will they know that you didnt get that card and be charged at that point? That is the only reason I would need to get it personally.


When my visa was cancelled this month, my Emirates ID had to be provided. I don't know if they checked it or not.

-md000/Mike


----------

